# Please help - goodwill message



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,  I just don't know where to start  

I would really appreciate some ideas of what sort of things to write in the goodwill message, not the specifics as I know this is very personal, but what sort of subjects to cover.....I was thinking of including why we wanted to donate, but that's as far as I've got  

Also with the pen picture did you cover anything other than physical characteristics & personality traits? Did you cover education or anything else?

Thanks so much for any thoughts, I really want to get this right  xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

I wrote similar things in the goodwill... On the pen picture I wrote about obvious characteristics that stand out in my family.. But more about what I was like as a child, in school, character traits, things important to me now as well.

You could go on and on! 

Good luck

K


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply, I'm going to get going with it this weekend. xx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

In my goodwill I wrote about how happy I was for them and their parents that my donation worked and how I hope they had a loving and happy childhood and go on to lead a happy life


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Locket, that's a really lovely thing to put   xx


----------

